# Concrete wall caps?



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello, 

The top of this wall pools water and gets alot of rust stains from the railing. Any suggestions on something to install on top to divert water off and/or hide rust stains that drop down. 

Thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

cwags said:


> Hello,
> 
> The top of this wall pools water and gets alot of rust stains from the railing. Any suggestions on something to install on top to divert water off and/or hide rust stains that drop down.
> 
> Thanks


Ayuh,.... Easiest fix would probably be cuttin' some drainage grooves, from center outward, to get the water to run down the outside wall,......
Then repaint it,...

As for the Rust,... Keep the railin' Painted,.....
I use Rustoleum enamels for such things,....


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

not difficult to do to your wall what ron post'd,,, try the cement-all stuff in the apron/vest stores,,, & COAT the railings,,, why anyone would put up w/rust yr after yr is beyond me :huh: is this public housing for the entitlement class or a condo hoa ?


----------



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

The rust us coming from the under side of bottom rail. I gotta spray some rust neutralizer in there. 

Ron45 I was thinking something like that but maybe in composite material. Any links?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

ron's look like cast wall caps & they're usually a commercial item,,, IF you're handy, you can trowel on polymer-modified overlay mtl & achieve the same results :thumbsup:

but, according to your post, its rust that's the problem - take care of that & you're home free


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Much cheaper to do it yourself. Either form and trowel your cap or make your own using thick foam and shaping it.

But......

http://styrotrim.com/cart/cart.asp?Category=wall_caps#Catalog

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/too...d-materials/foam-forms-for-concrete-caps.aspx

For the railing, or use something similar.

http://www.superiorcoatingsolutions...-protection/?gclid=CM70_tOKocUCFdQ9gQodwgEA9w


----------

